# [Widget] Velib



## radar (20 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

je viens de mettre en place une widget velib qui permet de conna&#238;tre le nombre de v&#233;los et d'emplacements disponibles &#224; une station donn&#233;e.

Dans cette premi&#232;re version, il faut aller chercher le num&#233;ro de la station via un champ de recherche (comme sur le site officiel). Ensuite, il suffit de rentrer ce num&#233;ro dans le champ ad&#233;quat et d'attribuer un intitul&#233; &#224; cette station. Voil&#224;, c'est tout :love:

La widget est disponible ici.

Feedbacks souhait&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

Ton lien ne marche pas.


----------



## radar (20 Juillet 2007)

Merci. Il manquait un "h" dans le lien.
C'est r&#233;par&#233;.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2007)

Et merci de préciser dans le premier poste  de quel type de widget il s'agit
Dashboard ou Yahoo

( c'est un dashboard )
j'attendrai une version yahoo avec bienveillance...


----------



## Metaldeth (24 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour.

Il existe une autre manière de connaître la disponibilité en vélos des stations Vélib' : il s'agit d'un module pour Netvibes (et aussi pour iGoogle, Dashboard et Opera).

Cordialement.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2007)

merci Metaldeth , adopt&#233;


----------



## Ghusse (24 Juillet 2007)

Le lien direct est ici : www.ghusse.com en fait.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2007)

Ghusse a dit:


> Le lien direct est ici : www.ghusse.com en fait.


Mon oreillette me dit qu'il se pourrait qu'il y ait un lien entre toi et ce site
Je ne vois pas du tout comment elle peut savoir , mais alors pas du tout...


----------



## yvos (24 Juillet 2007)

c'est bonnard. Les donn&#233;es proviennent de Velib, j'imagine...on peut pas recenser les stations '"en cours de maintenance", par hasard...&#231;a &#233;viterai de faire de tours des v&#233;los pour trouver une place 

Par contre, il faut imp&#233;rativement le n&#176; de la station, c'est moins bien, &#231;a


je me trompe o&#249; la version netvibes d&#233;conne?? &#231;a recharge tout le temps, c'est assez p&#233;nible


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2007)

il y a sur unvelovite ( je ne mets pas l'url volontairement vous allez comprendre pourquoi) une  carte des stations ( googlemaps)
toutefois mes navigateurs indiquent que ce site utilise une clef " api" qui n'est pas la sienne

Une redirection non autoris&#233;e? ( du hotlink pas propre?)
mystere


----------



## Ghusse (24 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Mon oreillette me dit qu'il se pourrait qu'il y ait un lien entre toi et ce site
> Je ne vois pas du tout comment elle peut savoir , mais alors pas du tout...


Ah bon, tiens, je vois pas 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est bonnard. Les données proviennent de Velib, j'imagine...



Exact, je ne fais pas le tour des vélos dans paris 24h/24 pour savoir la situation des bornes. J'utilise l'API fournie par velib.paris.fr



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> on peut pas recenser les stations '"en cours de maintenance", par hasard...ça éviterai de faire de tours des vélos pour trouver une place



Ah tu veux parler des stations entières ? Pas les bornes ? Si c'est le cas, je ne sais pas du tout comment elles apparaissent sur le plugin.
Pour ce qui est des bornes, elles apparaissent comme étant hors service.



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, il faut impérativement le n° de la station, c'est moins bien, ça



Je bosse sur la v2 qui permettra de rentrer une adresse pour trouver les stations proches. C'est juste que là, j'ai pas trop de temps. Mais j'ai déjà repéré comment faire. Patience.



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> je me trompe où la version netvibes déconne?? ça recharge tout le temps, c'est assez pénible



Merci, je n'avais pas remarqué ce problème. Ca doit pêtre tout neuf je pense. Je vais arranger ça...


----------



## Ghusse (24 Juillet 2007)

Bon, apparemment &#231;a se r&#232;gle pas si facilement, merci d'avoir remont&#233; le probl&#232;me. Je vais travailler dessus.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2007)

Ghusse a dit:


> A
> Je bosse sur la v2 qui permettra de rentrer une adresse pour trouver les stations proches. C'est juste que l&#224;, j'ai pas trop de temps. Mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; rep&#233;r&#233; comment faire. Patience.


Faudra agir avec prudence 
( &#224; priori  uniquement  via la googlemaps velib qui a l'air &#224; jour )

car j'ai remarqu&#233; de grosses erreurs  concernant 
- les chantiers ( sur site de la mairie de Paris)
exemple jusqu'il y a peu on y lisait " travaux station Velib mus&#233;e d'Orsay 62 rue de lille"
Et il y avait sur place  les annonces de travaux juin 07
Et depuis quelques jours le tout semble s'etre &#233;vanoui, pas de travaux ni de station ( probablement sous pression du Mus&#233;e ou de la Caisse des Depots) mais pas disparu de certaines  cartes...
Et ce matin , le chantier n'est plus sur la liste de la mairie...

m&#234;me chose un peu plus loin curieusement  pile devant la baraque temporaire d'un ex mangeur de pomme...

- les cartes JC Decaux  aux stations ( quand y en a  une), ces dernieres j'ai l'impression recensent toutes les stations du voisinage  y compris les pr&#233;vues dans un futur... virtuel


----------



## Ghusse (24 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour ces infos.

Je ne sais pas trop comment exploiter les stations de google maps, je n'ai pas encore regardé de ce côté. Je comptais utiliser les stations recensées par la ville de paris.
A voir donc.


----------



## radar (25 Juillet 2007)

Une nouvelle version de la widget est dispo, &#224; la m&#234;me adresse.

Elle affiche les nom et adresse de la station.
Exemple :


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Merci, c'est toujours pratique.


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2007)

beau boulot


un petit b&#233;mol chez moi: le "i" que l'on trouve normalement sur le widget est capricieux et n'apparait pas toujours...du coup, je suis oblig&#233; de virer le widget et de le remettre si je veux pouvoir lui attribuer une station de mon choix...

je ne sais pas si c'est d&#251; au fait que j'ai 3 stations en simultan&#233;..


----------



## radar (26 Juillet 2007)

je pense que c'est d&#251; &#224; la lenteur du site de v&#233;lib'
en fait, quand la widget se lance, elle tente de r&#233;cup&#233;rer les infos qu'elle affiche. tant qu'elle n'a pas ces infos, le 'i' n'appara&#238;t pas. comme le site est lent, les infos mettent du temps &#224; arriver et donc le 'i' &#224; appara&#238;tre.
le fait de r&#233;initialiser la widget &#233;vite de devoir r&#233;cup&#233;rer les infos, le 'i' est donc dispo imm&#233;diatement


----------



## cesar666cu (29 Juillet 2007)

Moi j'ai un problème avec le widget...

J'ai deux stations que j'utilise régulièrement, donc naturellement j'ouvre deux widget vélib.
J'entre les informations concernant les deux stations différentes, et me donne le nombre d'emplacements et de vélos des stations.
Mais quand je redémarre, les deux widget vélib m'affiche la même station, m'amenant par conséquent a remettre les informations de la station manquante dans l'un des widget.

Je voudrais donc savoir si ça vous fait la même chose, chez vous???

Je vous remercie par avance de vos réponses.
César


----------



## vg93179 (29 Juillet 2007)

moi ca ne fonctionne pas du tout... ca reste sur undefined et je ne peux rentrer des infos...


----------



## radar (30 Juillet 2007)

cesar666cu a dit:


> Moi j'ai un problème avec le widget...
> 
> J'ai deux stations que j'utilise régulièrement, donc naturellement j'ouvre deux widget vélib.
> J'entre les informations concernant les deux stations différentes, et me donne le nombre d'emplacements et de vélos des stations.
> ...



Effectivement, il y avait un petit bug. Je l'ai corrigé et ajouté une fonction qui vérifie (une fois par jour) si c'est la dernière version ou pas.
Dispo ici.


----------



## cesar666cu (30 Juillet 2007)

Le problème semble s'être résorbé...

Merci et bravo pour le widget


----------



## infovelib (15 Août 2007)

J'ai personnellement eu beaucoup de soucis pour déposer ou trouver un Velib. Du coup J'ai fait un mini site qui permet de trouver grâce à son téléphone portable une station ou un vélo disponible autour de soi.

http://www.infovelib.fr


----------



## radar (11 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

une nouvelle version qui corrige certains bugs et propose un lien vers la station en question (&#224; utiliser dans le cas o&#249; la station n'a pas de v&#233;lo ou emplacement libres) sur google maps est disponible.  Lien.


----------



## cassandre57 (18 Octobre 2007)

Hé Radar ! Je trouve ça super, mais comment tu trouves ls infos en temps plus ou moins réel qu'affiche le widget après ? 
Dis, tu veux pas penser aux futurs vélos toulousains ? Ça serait troooop bien ! :love:


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2007)

up

je signale un autre widget Velib
celui ci est un widget yahoo  pas dashboard
( donc marche avec le logiciel yahoo sur panther tiger et windows)
widget velib  yahoo 

edit TRES interessant
il y a aussi une version pour
-Marseille
-Lyon
( voir la gallerie yahoo) 

Cassandre57 il te reste &#224; contacter l'auteur pour une version Toulouse
( tr&#232;s actif en widgets pratiques) 
A mon avis il doit y songer

edit 2
je lui ai fait un mail 
Il a une quinzaine de widgets malins &#224; son actif freepondeur horaires  RATP ,RER etc )


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2007)

le développeur du widget yahoo m'a déjà répondu

Il s'occupera de faire un widget yahoo velib version Toulouse
Quand ce sera lancé et si les infos de disponibilités sont données et gérables par un widget


----------



## cassandre57 (22 Octobre 2007)

Merci beaucoup Pascal ! 

Ça marchera avec dashboard ça ? Ou c'est convertible ? (excuse mon ignorance)


----------



## pascalformac (22 Octobre 2007)

cassandre57 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Pascal !


c'est le d&#233;veloppeur qu'il faudra remercier
Si Toulouse met en ligne les dispos et qu'il peut les utiliser il fera un widget
Ca ne d&#233;pend que de Toulouse



> &#199;a marchera avec dashboard &#231;a ? Ou c'est convertible ? (excuse mon ignorance&#8230


je vais pas faire un cours
( des sites et des fils d&#233;taillent en long et en large)

rapido 
ce sont des outils concus de mani&#232;res tr&#232;s differentes d'o&#249; pas de m&#233;lange
les plus anciens : yahoo ( mac et pc)
plus r&#233;cents :  dashboard ( tiger et leopard uniquement)

il y a des outils pour convertir , plus ou moins bien

mon conseil : pas se prendre le chou et attendre que le widget sorte

il y a un autre angle  tr&#232;s interessant ( et compl&#233;mentaire):les widgets ou modules en ligne

via une page internet personnalis&#233;e des dizaines de sites ( igoogle netvibes etc)  proposent  l'int&#233;gration de modules ou widgets

La technique est differente ( c'est pas sur le bureau , c'est sur sa page perso en ligne)  le r&#233;sultat concret est le m&#234;me.
L'avantage c'est qu'on a retrouve sa page ( et les widgets)  depuis toute machine tous OS,  , tous lieux ; ce qui n'est pas le cas du dashboard

Et il y a un choix &#233;normissime compar&#233; au dashboard
( exemple netvibes 90.000 widgets , oui 90 mille!)
igoogle a beaucoup de choix ( moins , plus r&#233;cent)

Il y a des comparatifs , peu de r&#233;cents
 netvibes a plus d'options mais  beaucoup preferent igoogle (souvent plus stable,beneficie de la solidit&#233; google)

Et zut, ma page  netvibes a fait quitter le navigateur , je dois tout r&#233;ecrire! grrrrrr


----------



## cassandre57 (22 Octobre 2007)

Merci beaucoup vénérable sage ! :love:

Je n'ai plus qu'à méditer tout ça


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2008)

cassandre57 a dit:


> Hé Radar ! Je trouve ça super, mais comment tu trouves ls infos en temps plus ou moins réel qu'affiche le widget après ?
> Dis, tu veux pas penser aux futurs vélos toulousains ? Ça serait troooop bien ! :love:



up
le createur de widget yahoo Etienne m'a aimablement prévenu 
il a sorti un widget (yahoo)  special velo  toulouse
là
http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/velotoulouse-ido/csort/new


----------



## cassandre57 (26 Janvier 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour l'info, du coup j'ai du remettre Konfabulator, j'aimais bien m'en passer avec le DashBoard
Tu parlais de convertisseurs ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Janvier 2008)

De rien
Si tu souhaites te passer de konfabulator ( qui n'existe plus , il y a eu  à la fois  rachat par yahoo et sortie de divers mises à jour du logiciel central qui a changé de nom 2 fois :konfabulator=>yahoo! widgets engine=>yahoo! widgets
- derniere version  yahoo! widgets 4.5.1)
-tu cherches le convertisseur ( je sais qu'il existe mais je ne m'en suis jamais préoccupé)
ou
-tu contactes Etienne ( email dans les infos ou prefs de ses widgets) il est très  ouvert et il répond
car soit il connait ce convertisseur soit il envisage un dashboard


----------



## radar (12 Février 2008)

je ne viens pas souvent ici voir ce qui se passe.
Je suis en train de préparer une nouvelle version qui devrait être plus rapide et mieux conçue.

Pour ce qui est de l'équivalent toulousain, faut que je voie si c'est exploitable ou pas.

Je repasse ici dans quelques jours, n'hésitez pas à me contacter s'il y a un problème.


----------



## ni pour ni contre (16 Février 2008)

Cool.


----------



## ni pour ni contre (11 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir bonsoir,

il y a écrit "mise à jour disponible" dans le widget, mais je tombe sur une erreur 404 de Free en cliquant dessus. Le widget est tombé par terre?


----------



## gros tony is back (7 Avril 2008)

"_ni pour ni contre_"

encore un centriste...


----------

